# EOS-1 and Image Stabilized lenses



## Perry_J (Jan 25, 2018)

I recently returned to shooting 35mm again and came into an EOS-1 (1st-gen) which I've been shooting with my Nifty Fifty (fun!), but found myself missing the red focus dot and wanting an IS lens, specifically the EF 35mm f/2 IS and EF 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro. 

So I've been thinking of upgrading to an EOS-1N to get my red dot back and saving up for this rather expensive (but soooo lovely) Canon glass, when I came upon this bit of info on mir.com: 

_"There is a slight compatibility problem with EF lenses having the IS (Image Stabilizer) feature on early analog EOS models as the camera shake correction feature may not work well on them."_​
Can anyone confirm this? If so, is this specific to 1st-gen EOS-1 only? I guess what I'm really wanting to know is: does IS functionality work properly with EOS-1N?


----------

